# Rape Video Game?  Are you kidding me?



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 30, 2010)

Sick.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/03/30/japan.video.game.rape/



> *Tokyo, Japan (CNN)* -- The game begins with a teenage girl on a subway platform. She notices you are looking at her and asks, "Can I help you with something?"
> That is when you, the player, can choose your method of assault.
> With the click of your mouse, you can grope her and lift her skirt. Then you can follow her aboard the train, assaulting her sister and her mother.
> As you continue to play, "friends" join in and in a series of graphic, interactive scenes, you can corner the women, rape them again and again.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 30, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Sick.


 
Japan. Always a surprise.


----------



## MJS (Mar 30, 2010)

Amazing.  The person(s) responsible for coming up with a game like this, should be taken out behind a shed.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't misunderstand me, folks.  I don't agree with rape video games, I've just stopped being surprised by the odd stuff that originates in Japan.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Don't misunderstand me, folks.  I don't agree with rape video games, I've just stopped being surprised by the odd stuff that originates in Japan.



I know what you mean.  

http://doitlater.com/pic.php?121  (pic is work safe but there is a naughty word in the caption).


I lived with a Japanese family for a year.  There is much about the culture that I was able to learn from that expereince, but one thing I can't explain is why so much of Japanese pop expression represents a culture conflicted about its sexuality.  Its...bizarre.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 30, 2010)

Unfortunately it doesn`t suprise me one little bit. Most Japanese guys have no confidence around women and zero social skills. They`re so sexually frustrated that rape fantasy is really common around here. And unfortunately there are plenty of comics, magazines, and videos that cater to it. The fact that they finally came up with a video game doersn`t come as any suprise. In fact now that I think about it, it`s a wonder it`s taken this long.:disgust:


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 30, 2010)

David43515 said:


> The fact that they finally came up with a video game doersn`t come as any suprise. In fact now that I think about it, it`s a wonder it`s taken this long.:disgust:



It hasnt.  Ive seen them before.  This one just got attention because it was being sold commercially.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2010)

Go google that old American Classic "Custers Revenge" where your job it to run around and rape indian gals.   Was a hit on the old Atari 2600.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 30, 2010)

Given Japan's military history in China... it's not surprising at all that this is part of their sub-culture. They're heavy into severe B&D, S&M and all things folks call perverse. Bathroom sex, and a lot of other weirdness or abnormal. 
As pointed out seems that many are sexually frustrated. Not surprising... much of their porn is where sex organs are pixeled out... go figure THAT logic.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2010)

You can thank the US for the pixelated porn. Something to do with the terms from WW2 or shortly there after.


----------



## Marginal (Mar 30, 2010)

This game's extremely old. 

But the, the Japanese hardly have a corner of this kinda thing. There was an old Hypercard stack called Psycho with pretty much the same content making the rounds in 93 or so.


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wtf


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 30, 2010)

1982 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Custer's_Revenge

2006 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RapeLay


----------



## Gordon Nore (Mar 30, 2010)

Anybody seen Grand Theft Auto recently? It sure as Hell isn't Pac Man.


----------



## Carol (Mar 30, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Anybody seen Grand Theft Auto recently? It sure as Hell isn't Pac Man.


 
True dat.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 31, 2010)

The Japanese men I had the fortune to meet were respectful and hard working.  These guys were excellent training partners and I always look forward to training with them.

The game is offensive.  Other countries make similar offensive games as well.

I enjoy the Japanese culture.  Their foods, their anime, of course their martial arts, and the people.


----------



## David43515 (Mar 31, 2010)

I live here dude. *The overwhelming majority of Japanese men are fine guys*, but if you`ve been here there`s no denying that there`s a whole different mindset about what`s appropriate behavior towards women here.

The idea that if a woman goes to a man`s apartment she`s "asking for" whatever happens inside is still prevelant.

A few years ago an English teacher I knew fought off an attemped rape that occured while walking home one night near a Japanese military base. She went to the police to file a report. They didn`t take a report or open a casefile, they just told her "Yeah, you`ll have that sometimes. You probably shouldn`t walk alone at night....Take care care of yourself now."

We have "women only" cars on the trains because so many Japanese guys haven`t heard that sliding your hands up under a strange woman`s skirt isn`t an acceptable way to pass your daily commute. More often than not the victims are high school kids because they`re less likely to want to atract attention by filing a complaint.

Rape porn and hard core S&M is on the magazine wrack next to the baseball, car, and horserace magazines in most convenience stores because there`s a big demand for it.

They won`t pass strict laws against child porn because it`s considered basically harmless (as long as it isn`t thier kid) and they don`t _really _understand why the rest of the world gets so bent out of shape about it.

Most Japanese men are decent guys with integrity and self respect, but a large percent are pervs in sheeps` clothing. And you can`t tell who the pervs are until they do something creepy.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 31, 2010)

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot, Over?!!?!?!!!???!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 31, 2010)

David43515 said:


> Unfortunately it doesn`t suprise me one little bit. Most Japanese guys have no confidence around women and zero social skills. They`re so sexually frustrated that rape fantasy is really common around here. And unfortunately there are plenty of comics, magazines, and videos that cater to it. The fact that they finally came up with a video game doersn`t come as any suprise. In fact now that I think about it, it`s a wonder it`s taken this long.:disgust:


 
And this, with respect to those defending the country as a whole and people therein, is often the aspect that gets sensationalized here in the states.

Of course there are wonderful and great people there.  The country makes national treasure of their artists, for goodness sake.  However, what we see in the news is stuff like this and the guy who married his video game, etc.


----------



## Steve (Mar 31, 2010)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Go google that old American Classic "Custers Revenge" where your job it to run around and rape indian gals.   Was a hit on the old Atari 2600.


I was going to mention the same thing.  I remember when that came out and the uproar that ensued.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 31, 2010)

I had an acquaintance who lived in Japan for a while, back in the late 80s. She had an extremely low opinion of what she described as "a large percentage" of Japanese men. She said that she was regularly told by men she met there that all American women are whores, and was once assaulted on her way home from buying groceries. She whacked the guy in the head with a can of food and he ran off. Never having been to Japan, I can't say I have any idea how accurate her impressions were.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, Bob, is right, these go back to the beginning of videogames.  

Not to encourage anyone... but Custers Revenge is available for the Stella Atari 2600 Emulator.  So it isn't even as if it was a here and gone thing... 

And as was mentioned, the original GTA you could have sex with prostitutes, then beat them sensless and take your money back.  That isn't exactly P.C. either.  

Yet TONS and TONS of _*kids*_ play/ed it...


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 31, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> And as was mentioned, the original GTA you could have sex with prostitutes, then beat them sensless and take your money back.  That isn't exactly P.C. either.



To be fair, teh sexxors was not visible.  And it wasn't rape.  Point well taken though.


----------



## Blade96 (Mar 31, 2010)

One of my friends is a huge fan of japanese anime. and she showed me vids of animes that would be totally banned or else censored in the States and most likely here as well  (yes they were quite erotic and sexual)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd like to make note of _The Dream of the Fisherman's Wife_ from 1820 by Hokusai.

The Japanese, for all their goodness, have as long a history of odd as any other country.


----------



## Stac3y (Mar 31, 2010)

Cryozombie said:


> And as was mentioned, the original GTA you could have sex with prostitutes, then beat them sensless and take your money back. That isn't exactly P.C. either.
> 
> Yet TONS and TONS of _*kids*_ play/ed it...


 

Not *mine*.


----------



## grydth (Mar 31, 2010)

Gordon Nore said:


> Anybody seen Grand Theft Auto recently? It sure as Hell isn't Pac Man.



Yeah, I have. I saw one version where you scored points for killing police officers.... so where do we come off acting as if we're better than the Japanese?

The rape game is stomach turning disgusting... as is police killing in Grand Theft. 

Does such a game being played by a relative few indict either country as a whole?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 31, 2010)

I was at an internet caffe and saw the owner's son playing a tourture/kill video game. It was quite disturbing. It is somehow worse than the rape stuff.
sean


----------



## Sukerkin (Mar 31, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> One of my friends is a huge fan of japanese anime. and she showed me vids of animes that would be totally banned or else censored in the States and most likely here as well  (yes they were quite erotic and sexual)




Aye.  For context, the primary reason why what would be considered comics and cartoons in a Western context have developed the way they have in Japan is a direct consequence of their iron-bound laws on pornography i.e. what cannot be shown 'for real' gets an outlet elsewhere.

With regards to the OP tho', I am flabbergasted to the point of speachlessness (pretty much the same as I am by GTA).


----------



## David43515 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just goes to show how important it is to teach (and learn) self respect and respect for others from an early age. You can`t _really_ have one without the other.


----------



## MJS (Mar 31, 2010)

Whats interesting, is on games like GTA, they put a "M" (mature) rating on the package, basically giving the impression that its not ok for kids of a certain age to buy it on their own, but its ok for kids that're old enough?  If its that bad, then you'd figure that it'd be pulled from the shelves.  

Then again, if we look at pretty much any television show, we'll see sex and violence, toned down as it may be, due to it being on public tv, nonetheless, its still on.  

Now, I'm not making an excuse for this game in question, but simply saying that in some shape or form, the everyday things people are exposed to are just as bad as video games.


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 31, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> I was at an internet caffe and saw the owner's son playing a tourture/kill video game. It was quite disturbing. It is somehow worse than the rape stuff.
> sean



There is an old arcade machine by Exidy (makers of some of the origial Light Gun games in the arcades in the late 70's early 80's) called Chiller...

The Game was basically a torture chamber with victims in stocks, chained to the wall, and on the rack, etc... and you scored points for shooting them, shooting and activating the torture equipment, blowing off knees, causing the screw to turn and crush a head, etc...

http://www.arcade-museum.com/game_detail.php?game_id=7328

I am only aware of it (never saw it in the arcades as a kid) because recently Exidy released all of the ROMs to their games for the MAME arcade emulator as Public Domain and I grabbed all of them and this was one of their games from the set.


----------



## Malleus (Apr 5, 2010)

In relation to the game mentioned by the OP, I'd have to concur that it's both disturbing and tasteless.

However, out of curiosity, do people dislike the idea simply because it's offensive to them, or is it that they are afraid that such games may propagate rapes in real life as well?


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Apr 5, 2010)

Malleus said:


> In relation to the game mentioned by the OP, I'd have to concur that it's both disturbing and tasteless.
> 
> However, out of curiosity, do people dislike the idea simply because it's offensive to them, or is it that they are afraid that such games may propagate rapes in real life as well?


 
Rather than worries about leading to real-life rapes, I think it's more about the trivialization of the act that really gets people upset.  Turning rape into a entertainment fantasy altering the person's perception of how much pain it causes, or something like that.

One could argue that popular TV culture has practically made this a non-issue (sex all over the magazines, games like GTA, etc.)  However, I think the game mentioned in the OP takes it a few disturbing steps further.


----------



## Malleus (Apr 5, 2010)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> Rather than worries about leading to real-life rapes, I think it's more about the trivialization of the act that really gets people upset. Turning rape into a entertainment fantasy altering the person's perception of how much pain it causes, or something like that.
> 
> One could argue that popular TV culture has practically made this a non-issue (sex all over the magazines, games like GTA, etc.) However, I think the game mentioned in the OP takes it a few disturbing steps further.


 
Yes, that would be my counter argument alright. There's already been an erosion in what people find acceptable in the form of entertainment; many mainstream videogames could highlight the point quite well.

I'm totally in agreement that such a game trivialises the experiences of people who have suffered the act in real life. As to altering the perception of the pain caused, I'm more recalcitrant to agree. It would assume to a degree that people can't quite differentiate between fantasy and reality, and that empathy can be dulled by such experiences. I can only speak for myself, but as an avid FPS (first person shooter, á la Doom/Halo/AvP) afficianado I'm pretty sure that my empathy hasn't suffered. I'd posit that everyone I know who plays such games would feel similar, though obviously I can't speak for them.

So the question then becomes should we object to the game because it is insensitive to those who have suffered in the past? Possibly, but quite a lot of thing are offensive to quite a lot of people. If that was the basis for rejecting entertainment we wouldn't have Ulysses, Lolita or Resevoir Dogs.

(To clarify, I'm playing devil's advocate.)


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 5, 2010)

Just a thought though, how many "people" does the average gamer kill a year?

A rape game does seem rather distasteful, but it's certainly not a new concept, and apart from initial knee jerk reaction from a different cultural frame of reference I can definitely see a lot of western, main stream games triggering a similar response.

Regardless, this game has gotten a ton of free publicity as of late, and has probably seen a huge increase in players as a result.  A better option would have been to just let it fade into a obscure wikipedia entry.


----------

